# If you release a free exploit on 10.6 i'll name my first child after you



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

IM SERIOUS
Pls someone release a free hax on 10.6 n3ds ;_;


----------



## pre10c (Mar 9, 2016)

There is, do you research


----------



## Sonansune (Mar 9, 2016)

all free hax are patched on 10.6

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pre10c said:


> There is, do you research


where


----------



## minipablo (Mar 9, 2016)

What about svchax?


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ericjwg said:


> all free hax are patched on 10.6
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


There is always hope


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> IM SERIOUS
> Pls someone release a free hax on 10.6 n3ds ;_;


Smea was once talkin bout a super shittygame which most of us wont have, and it was exploitable
Wait for him to release it, and name your first child as 'smealum'


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Smea was once talkin bout a super shittygame which most of us wont have, and it was exploitable
> Wait for him to release it, and name your first child as 'smealum'


Actually i dont think its a bad name xD


----------



## Sonansune (Mar 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Smea was once talkin bout a super shittygame which most of us wont have, and it was exploitable
> Wait for him to release it, and name your first child as 'smealum'


another game for hack!


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Actually i dont think its a bad name xD


Or you can wait for yellows8 to release browserhax for 10.6 and name your child as 'Yellows the Eighth'


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Im excited and curious what new game it will be that is exploitable c:


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Im excited and curious what new game it will be that is exploitable c:


He was talkin bout it probably a month ago and might have forgotten about it XD
Someone remind him


----------



## ketal (Mar 9, 2016)

Webkit is the answer


----------



## Sonansune (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Im excited and curious what new game it will be that is exploitable c:


amazon/ebay seller will raise the price


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

ketal said:


> Webkit is the answer


Webkit?


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

Ericjwg said:


> amazon/ebay seller will raise the price


Buy it asap after smealum reveals the game, and it would probably be cheap  probably under $5

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> Webkit?


browserhax, spiderhax, webkithax.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Buy it asap after smealum reveals the game, and it would probably be cheap  probably under $5


I hope XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Salamencizer said:


> Buy it asap after smealum reveals the game, and it would probably be cheap  probably under $5
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But none of those work on 10.6


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

When it is first released buy at store or something quick :v


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I hope XD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Might start working, because *yellows8 is a 3ds hack god*


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Might start working, because *yellows8 is a 3ds hack god*


That dude is like jesus


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> When it is first released buy at store or something quick :v


eShop. When he reveals, the name, Nintendo probably might not even know the game.


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

It may not even be on eShop, though


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> It may not even be on eShop, though


Hope there will be a hax for free to play games like badge arcade or pokemon shuffle


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Hope there will be a hax for free to play games like badge arcade or pokemon shuffle


Then Nintendo releases updates and lower version blockers like it happened with Ironhax


----------



## Sonansune (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Hope there will be a hax for free to play games like badge arcade or pokemon shuffle


shuffle..... really......


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Then Nintendo releases updates and lower version blockers like it happened with Ironhax


But the blockers only work on the most recent update right?


----------



## Salamencizer (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> But the blockers only work on the most recent update right?


Yup


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ericjwg said:


> shuffle..... really......


Yeah xD because they are free on the e shop (it was just an example)


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, you meant to use for an exploit? @Justinde75


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Oh, you meant to use for an exploit? @Justinde75


Yep


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Yep



Oh okay Makes more sense now, wasn't sure what you meant~


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Oh okay Makes more sense now, wasn't sure what you meant~


Sorry that i confused you xD


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Sorry that i confused you xD



Its fine no problemo :3


----------



## drewby (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know if you guys are still talking about the game smealum found that might be exploitable, but I think it may be Brunswick Pro Bowling, since it can be seen here in his suitcase along with Cubic Ninja. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cc_Zr8zUsAUkI5a.jpg:large


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Drew That Gamer said:


> I don't know if you guys are still talking about the game smealum found that might be exploitable, but I think it may be Brunswick Pro Bowling, since it can be seen here in his suitcase along with Cubic Ninja. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cc_Zr8zUsAUkI5a.jpg:large


Yeah i saw that too


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmm, i wonder if it is :v


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 9, 2016)

Drew That Gamer said:


> I don't know if you guys are still talking about the game smealum found that might be exploitable, but I think it may be Brunswick Pro Bowling, since it can be seen here in his suitcase along with Cubic Ninja. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cc_Zr8zUsAUkI5a.jpg:large


He said there are no exploits in that game, he simply bought it because the game's devs had left interesting notes in its code about 3DS GPU stuff.


----------



## drewby (Mar 9, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> He said there are no exploits in that game, he simply bought it because the game's devs had left interesting notes in its code about 3DS GPU stuff.


Ah, ok. nvm then


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just buy power saves & OoT3D. It's a permanent solution (not that you'll need them once you've downgraded, but still).


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Minnow said:


> Just buy power saves & OoT3D. It's a permanent solution (not that you'll need them once you've downgraded, but still).



Someday, CNs value will decrease


----------



## pre10c (Mar 9, 2016)

Minnow said:


> Just buy power saves & OoT3D. It's a permanent solution (not that you'll need them once you've downgraded, but still).



Or just oot and  get someone with a hacked 3ds install the hack


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> Someday, CNs value will decrease


Just go to your local thrift shop, there's a chance they might have one there.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

pre10c said:


> Or just oot and  get someone with a hacked 3ds install the hack


I have a friend with a o3ds that is hackable and a friend of mine has oot


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> IM SERIOUS
> *Pls* someone release a *free* hax on *10.6* *n3ds* ;_;



All signs point to noob. You just want downgrading, don't you?


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Minnow said:


> Just go to your local thrift shop, there's a chance they might have one there.



There isn't many in the UK sadly


----------



## MRJPGames (Mar 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Smea was once talkin bout a super shittygame which most of us wont have, and it was exploitable
> Wait for him to release it, and name your first child as 'smealum'


His real name is Jordan tho...


----------



## Games&Stuff (Mar 9, 2016)

A father who can't buy a 40 dollar game?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 9, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> A father who can't buy 40 dollar game?




He want _unlimited free 3DS games _with _0% chance of brick _and doesn't want to spend _$40-50 to pirate hundreds of dollars _of games.

This is the fucktard world we live in.


----------



## Stecker8 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ericjwg said:


> another game for hack!


Please Moonhax KartHax Tomohax Designhax Cut the ropehax they are my games


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> All signs point to noob. You just want downgrading, don't you?


I may be a noob but at least im not an asshole

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Games&Stuff said:


> A father who can't buy a 40 dollar game?


Its a joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dpad_5678 said:


> He want _unlimited free 3DS games _with _0% chance of brick _and doesn't want to spend _$40-50 to pirate hundreds of dollars _of games.
> 
> This is the fucktard world we live in.


Who says im going to pirate? Dont just say things like these out of the blue


----------



## Sonansune (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I may be a noob but at least im not an asshole
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


oh.... man......
where are you?????
GBATEMP man!!!!


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Inb4 everyone reports my reply and i get banned


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

Well tubehax isnt dead. The dns is. Theoretically, in the description of a youtube video could still launch it. It has been done after tubehax RIPed


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Giodude said:


> Well tubehax isnt dead. The dns is. Theoretically, in the description of a youtube video could still launch it. It has been done after tubehax RIPed


But the dns is needed to start the exploit right?


----------



## BadBoyXxX (Mar 9, 2016)

i have buying today a new 3ds xl for my son with 9.9.0.26E its possible to upgrade to 10.3 and than make the downgrade to 9.2? what i need to used can any person help me please thanks


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

BadBoyXxX said:


> i have buying today a new 3ds xl for my son with 9.9.0.26E its possible to upgrade to 10.3 and than make the downgrade to 9.2? what i need to used can any person help me please thanks


Fire emblem fates cartridge update my boy. Also downgrading works on 10.6 with oothax sooooo....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> But the dns is needed to start the exploit right?


It just needs to load the payload. Dns or not. I forget where i saw it, or how it works, but it's not dead. It works on older firmwares because smea never updated the payload after the RIP.


----------



## joyoshi (Mar 9, 2016)

BadBoyXxX said:


> i have buying today a new 3ds xl for my son with 9.9.0.26E its possible to upgrade to 10.3 and than make the downgrade to 9.2? what i need to used can any person help me please thanks


This is completely off-topic. Make a new thread, or even better; use the search function.


----------



## Viri (Mar 9, 2016)

Feels so good being part of the 9.2 master race. Maybe some day, the 10.6 peasants will get their free hax.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Giodude said:


> Fire emblem fates cartridge update my boy. Also downgrading works on 10.6 with oothax sooooo....
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


So no 10.6 support?


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> This is completely off-topic. Make a new thread, or even better; use the search function.


No! _*Dont* _make another thread please!


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Viri said:


> Feels so good being part of the 9.2 master race. Maybe some day, the 10.6 peasants will get their free hax.


I was on 9.2 but i fucced up and softbricked my n3ds so i have to wait for freehax


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> So no 10.6 support?


If it was pursued yes. But it never was so it only goes up to 10.1ish. So no.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Giodude said:


> If it was pursued yes. But it never was so it only goes up to 10.1ish. So no.


Well have to wait for another entrypoint then


----------



## joyoshi (Mar 9, 2016)

Giodude said:


> No! _*Dont* _make another thread please!


That's why i mentioned the search function. But remember: noobs don't usually know how to.


----------



## Viri (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I was on 9.2 but i fucced up and softbricked my n3ds so i have to wait for freehax


Please don't quote and touch my post, you filthy 10.6 sysnand user.


----------



## BadBoyXxX (Mar 9, 2016)

i dont want to make a new topic i aks only because i have read that to much people have a softbrike because there are using to donwgrade from 9.8 to 9.2 that my question


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> That's why i mentioned the search function. But remember: noobs don't usually know how to.


Do you mean me or? :/


----------



## Sonansune (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I was on 9.2 but i fucced up and softbricked my n3ds so i have to wait for freehax


eh........ sad


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Do you mean me or? :/


No ur good


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Viri said:


> Please don't quote and touch my post, you filthy 10.6 sysnand user.


:^) im sorry


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

BadBoyXxX said:


> i have buying today a new 3ds xl for my son with 9.9.0.26E its possible to upgrade to 10.3 and than make the downgrade to 9.2? what i need to used can any person help me please thanks




Here is where you can find everything you need ~


----------



## Billy Acuña (Mar 9, 2016)

Musichax would be a great solution since is a NAND title.


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

Billy Acuña said:


> Musichax would be a great solution since is a NAND title.


Oh that wud be cooooool.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yea


Billy Acuña said:


> Musichax would be a great solution since is a NAND title.


Is musichax real?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Mar 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Is musichax real?


Nope :/


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 9, 2016)

Viri said:


> Please don't quote and touch my post, you filthy 10.6 sysnand user.


A9LH master race, you filthy 9.2 sysnand peasant.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Billy Acuña said:


> Nope :/


Damn xD would be cool to access homebrew through the music player though


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> A9LH master race, you filthy 9.2 sysnand peasant.


Im too scared. Waiting for a vid.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 9, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> He want _unlimited free 3DS games _with _0% chance of brick _and doesn't want to spend _$40-50 to pirate hundreds of dollars _of games.
> 
> This is the fucktard world we live in.



Stop being a fucking douchebag. By free he means something like Browserhax, which you don't have to spend $70 fucking dollars on.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> A9LH master race, you filthy 9.2 sysnand peasant.


Inb4 war between A9LH and 9.2 users


----------



## Viri (Mar 9, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> A9LH master race, you filthy 9.2 sysnand peasant.


Once it becomes more stable, I'll get it! Plus, the fast boot wouldn't help me, since I never turn my 3DS off, and always use sleep mode!


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

MiiHax, SpotHax, NoteHax, some examples, lol.


----------



## Giodude (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> MiiHax, SpotHax, NoteHax, some examples, lol.


Lol notehax


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

proflayton123 said:


> MiiHax, SpotHax, NoteHax, some examples, lol.


CamHax, QRHax, BadgeHax, FaceHax, ARHax


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 9, 2016)

ARHax would be cool :3


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 9, 2016)

i dont see why people act like if they buy CN or sky3DS they are stuck with it forever, if your really that strapped for cash buy it, use it then sell it on, you would probably end up out of pocket by like 5 euro that it would cost to post it to the next buyer and not have to wait around like a lemon begging for freehax and making up random words with *hax after it

and if your really savvy you may even flip it for a profit


----------



## Exavold (Mar 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> eShop. When he reveals, the name, Nintendo probably might not even know the game.


He never mentioned an exploit game AFAIK ... source ?


----------



## Halvorsen (Mar 9, 2016)

Exavold said:


> He never mentioned an exploit game AFAIK ... source ?


www.twitter.com


----------



## Exavold (Mar 9, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> www.twitter.com


...


----------



## Halvorsen (Mar 9, 2016)

Exavold said:


> ...


...


----------



## Exavold (Mar 9, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> ...


Be more specific , a direct link to his tweet would be more useful.


----------



## Halvorsen (Mar 9, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Be more specific , a direct link to his tweet would be more useful.


The point of my post wasn't to be useful.
He posts all his news on Twitter, so it's kinda awkward to be asking for a source.


----------



## _D1360_ (Mar 9, 2016)

Reminds me when irnhax was released Oh my Smea !


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 9, 2016)

_D1360_ said:


> Reminds me when irnhax was released Oh my Smea !


Your avatar made me laugh so hard xD


----------



## Luglige (Mar 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> IM SERIOUS
> Pls someone release a free hax on 10.6 n3ds ;_;


Ok i'll release somethin better name your child Coleton! If not a boy do Crystal!


----------



## PF2M (Mar 10, 2016)

If anyone releases a free exploit on 10.6, I'll name ALL MY CHILDREN after you.

...Then again, I'm not having children anyways. Oh well.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 10, 2016)

Let's start a poll how we should name the little one.

How about "Hackson"?


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> Let's start a poll how we should name the little one.
> 
> How about "Hackson"?


"Freehaxson"


----------



## 00technocolor00 (Mar 10, 2016)

Smashhax works with the demo. N3ds only though.  
Also its a pain in the ass so id advise havinf a copy (Digital or physical) of OOT3d to install the hax onto immediately. Also really flakey so it may take a few tries to get it to boot to hb. Dont do it though if youre in an area where people would be playing multi battle smash 3ds though. So if you live in a collage dorm wait till like the middle of the night. But the broadcast signal would only crash someones 3ds so no real damage


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 10, 2016)

00technocolor00 said:


> Smashhax works with the demo. N3ds only though.
> Also its a pain in the ass so id advise havinf a copy (Digital or physical) of OOT3d to install the hax onto immediately. Also really flakey so it may take a few tries to get it to boot to hb. Dont do it though if youre in an area where people would be playing multi battle smash 3ds though. So if you live in a collage dorm wait till like the middle of the night. But the broadcast signal would only crash someones 3ds so no real damage


Didnt nintendo patch the demo?


----------



## 00technocolor00 (Mar 10, 2016)

If I understood correctly there is still a viable workaround


----------



## darklordrs (Mar 10, 2016)

If someone releases a free exploit for 10.6, I'll get other people to hack their 3DSes and name their kids after you. That way you get more than my 0 hypothetical children named after you!


----------



## Toiry921 (Mar 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Didnt nintendo patch the demo?


Last I checked you can just delete the smash update data


----------



## Timthegangsta (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey so if you want too look at something i picked up the bowling game smea said things about (cant remember the name haha its in his tweets. on holiday so i dont have it) but i was able too get the game too crash /meaning exploitable/ and im very basic hacking newb but if a pro or anyone else worked on it /yls8 cough cough/ it would work... But its not free hax you can still get a copy for like 5 bucks


----------



## Toiry921 (Mar 10, 2016)

Timthegangsta said:


> Hey so if you want too look at something i picked up the bowling game smea said things about (cant remember the name haha its in his tweets. on holiday so i dont have it) but i was able too get the game too crash /meaning exploitable/ and im very basic hacking newb but if a pro or anyone else worked on it /yls8 cough cough/ it would work... But its not free hax you can still get a copy for like 5 bucks


according to Smea he hasn't had time to work on it and probably won't anytime soon but the crash happens at launch with the Database Parsing of the game while the screen is still black.


----------



## Timthegangsta (Mar 10, 2016)

Toiry921 said:


> according to Smea he hasn't had time to work on it and probably won't anytime soon but the crash happens at launch with the Database Parsing of the game while the screen is still black.


Yea if i had time too learn how too rop i could get somwthing too luanch its a matter of know how i just wish i could


----------



## 00technocolor00 (Mar 10, 2016)

Timthegangsta said:


> Hey so if you want too look at something i picked up the bowling game smea said things about (cant remember the name haha its in his tweets. on holiday so i dont have it) but i was able too get the game too crash /meaning exploitable/ and im very basic hacking newb but if a pro or anyone else worked on it /yls8 cough cough/ it would work... But its not free hax you can still get a copy for like 5 bucks



The day has come were we stock up on copies of a shitty bowling game thinking it gonna be the next cube ninja
Watch out Wii Sports, youve got competition coming for the title of best selling bowling game


----------



## Timthegangsta (Mar 10, 2016)

00technocolor00 said:


> The day has come were we stock up on copies of a shitty bowling game thinking it gonna be the next cube ninja
> Watch out Wii Sports, youve got competition coming for the title of best selling bowling game


Sadly i saw a copy at five below /its like a bootleg dollor store but five instead\ and i bought 2 just incase AND if i does work out i will run and buy the other 200 copys they had haha


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 10, 2016)

IIRC Ridge Racer 3D had some interesting entry points...


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Mar 10, 2016)

could x and y or oras hax be made by injecting invaild items into the save data it crashes the game also oras has qr codes so you could make an exploit base


----------



## 00technocolor00 (Mar 10, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> could x and y or oras hax be made by injecting invaild items into the save data it crashes the game also oras has qr codes so you could make an exploit base


wait you know how they didnt patch any glitches for the rby vc releases? You could literally write code into the game to execute. Thats the base of mew glitch with tricking the game into thinking you should be in a battle but its not sure what you should be battleing untill you encounter a Pokemon which writes the hex data for what your should be battling at x location
_gotta catch homebrew _


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Mar 10, 2016)

00technocolor00 said:


> wait you know how they didnt patch any glitches for the rby vc releases? You could literally write code into the game to execute. Thats the base of mew glitch with tricking the game into thinking you should be in a battle but its not untill you encounter a Pokemon is the hex data written for what your should be battling
> _gotta catch homebrew _


well you need to do a glitch that causes the emulator to crash ive seen some of these glitches like the super gltich ti crashes the emulator

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i tried in injecting oras items into x and y and it crashes the game


----------



## 00technocolor00 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wait, if you create a secret base so fucked up you could force a crash from the game simply loading it.....


----------



## Toiry921 (Mar 10, 2016)

found a smash bros crash if anyone wants to look at it.


Spoiler: Smashing Image of Brokeness











Edit:N3ds XL 10.6 Sys A9LH, Smash JP 1.0.14 (or whatever the latest is


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 10, 2016)

Smea or Yellows8 should make a fake account under some hilarious name, then make and release some 10.6 homebrew exploit that requires a super obscure game.


----------



## Exavold (Mar 10, 2016)

Crash *≠ *Exploit


----------



## 00technocolor00 (Mar 10, 2016)

a crash is the initial step needed to load the homebrew software, so its worth exploring

oh and with the vc releases of rby, *8F *
http://forums.glitchcity.info/index.php/topic,6638.0.html


----------



## Exavold (Mar 10, 2016)

00technocolor00 said:


> a crash is the initial step needed to load the homebrew software, so its worth exploring
> 
> oh and with the vc releases of rby, *8F *
> http://forums.glitchcity.info/index.php/topic,6638.0.html


It *could* be.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Mar 10, 2016)

injected oras mega stone into x andy and it causes game to freeze music still plays though


----------



## Just Passing By (Mar 10, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> injected oras mega stone into x andy and it causes game to freeze music still plays though


Yeah I remember doing that a few months ago. Thought I screwed up my system . However even if you could do something with that, it's not remotely close to a prefered method of exploiting a game to launch the homebrew menu. For one, you still have to inject the save with the stone into the game which you can't do without the homebrew menu, so it wouldn't be for everyone which is what we're looking for, plus that can easily be patched out in an Ironfall type scenerio.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Mar 10, 2016)

its a cart game and they have not patched oot hax yet


----------



## Just Passing By (Mar 10, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> its a cart game and they have not patched oot hax yet


That's true. Not sure why though. Is there a difference between a cart and a game that you install from the Eshop? Either way, it still isn't an optimal solution.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just Passing By said:


> That's true. Not sure why though. Is there a difference between a cart and a game that you install from the Eshop? Either way, it still isn't an optimal solution.


because somepeople don't have internet and if they update with a gamecard update there game would be useless


----------



## Just Passing By (Mar 10, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> because somepeople don't have internet and if they update with a gamecard update there game would be useless


Ah ok. I can see that being a reason. Thanks!


----------



## Touko White (Mar 10, 2016)

okay, so if the creator had the name here 'gkgjr574t7dj74' you'd name your first kid that?
how nice


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 12, 2016)

Drew That Gamer said:


> I don't know if you guys are still talking about the game smealum found that might be exploitable, but I think it may be Brunswick Pro Bowling, since it can be seen here in his suitcase along with Cubic Ninja. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cc_Zr8zUsAUkI5a.jpg:large


https://sendvid.com/chwparsi
Guys it might be time for ProHax


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2016)

Edit: Already mentioned


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 13, 2016)

Guys, please. I specifically said the crash wasn't exploitable, and that it was just a little discovery I made.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2016)

I got Majora's Mask to crash by exploiting the bottle glitch. Could this lead to an exploit guyz plz???


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I got Majora's Mask to crash by exploiting the bottle glitch. Could this lead to an exploit guyz plz???


You know what Vinscool, I'm done with you. Why don't you go be a little bitch somewhere else?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> You know what Vinscool, I'm done with you. Why don't you go be a little bitch somewhere else?


I love you too.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry if i posted something wrong ._. I just saw something on smea's twitter


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> You know what Vinscool, I'm done with you. Why don't you go be a little bitch somewhere else?



So, what we have here? Serious comment on tEoF?


----------

